

Facebook ads: good for likes, bad for sales - Swizec
http://swizec.com/blog/facebook-ads-good-for-likes-bad-for-sales/swizec/6233

======
lingben
the results you report are in line with other similar fb ad case studies. but
I would suggest you 'declutter' your landing page, especially above the fold.
there simply is way too much there and not enough empty space to attract the
eye. an A/B test that pits a more spartan landing page against what you have
right now would be helpful

good luck and keep us informed

